# Some Specility Piping.



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

6" Galvanized steel 22 Ga tubing and equipment. 
Has a carrier like the drive through at the bank. This system is installed in Hospitals to carry Rx and lab samples. 
All of the bends are 48" rad with all offsets built from the bends. Joints all have to be fitted close to perfect or the carrier will shred. 
Carriers move at 26fps.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

These pics are some of the blowers and Transfer Units. The carrier is sucked back to this point and the Transfer Unit rotates to another line. The blower switches from vacuum to pressure and blows it to end location.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Bad a$$. Really cool stuff and good looking piping. Did you do the piping?


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

and the joints ?


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Bell and spigot with tape ?


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Bell a spigot, slip joints and bolted couplings. 
Special adhesive is used with a fire resistant duct style tape.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

My company did the install


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I've seen this installed in several hospitals,gravy job most of the time. But when it gets crowed in hallways I don't envy you.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Was 3D Cad involved?


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

Do you work for Swisslog?


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> I've seen this installed in several hospitals,gravy job most of the time. But when it gets crowed in hallways I don't envy you.


It all looks easy after it's installed. Lol


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Plumbus said:


> Was 3D Cad involved?


It's all CAD in the hospitals anymore. We are looking into doing the CAD ourselves.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

dannyoung85 said:


> Do you work for Swisslog?


We install their system.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

What's a Swisslog ?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

ironandfire said:


> What's a Swisslog ?


 its a company that puts this system in. They are the only one in the area here.


----------



## jtplumber (Jan 21, 2014)

Is there any special inspection for this ? How do you test this system?


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

HSI said:


> We install their system.


 They used to install all of the pneumatic tube systems in the hospital that I used to work at. They make good stuff.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

ironandfire said:


> What's a Swisslog ?


This is a swiss log


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

What options do you have for ells ?


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

ironandfire said:


> What options do you have for ells ?


All the bends are 48" radius. All offsets, rolling offsets and partial turns are made from the same bend.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

What did you cut it with ?


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

ironandfire said:


> What did you cut it with ?


Big tubing cutter with galvanized cutting wheels. Reamed back to size with a die grinder. Each joint has to be reshaped to round and the normal size. All pipe and bends have to be close to perfect. Any dents or egg shaping will result in the carrier sticking.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

HSI said:


> Big tubing cutter with galvanized cutting wheels. Reamed back to size with a die grinder. Each joint has to be reshaped to round and the normal size. All pipe and bends have to be close to perfect. Any dents or egg shaping will result in the carrier sticking.


the crew I normally work around cut it with bandsaw and filed the interior.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> the crew I normally work around cut it with bandsaw and filed the interior.


That works as well. I used a file for years before the grinder came to play. I have cut with sawzal. It creates issues if not cut square.


----------



## jtplumber (Jan 21, 2014)

jtplumber"]Is there any special inspection for this ? How do you test this system?[


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

jtplumber said:


> jtplumber"]Is there any special inspection for this ? How do you test this system?[


The system has it's own specs and is generally inspected by the Engineer. We blow carriers through the system for above ground. The underground piping is the same pipe but wrapped and the joints are welded or braved the shrink sleeved. It is pressure tested at 10 psi for thirty minutes plus a carrier blown through during install and after it is buried.


----------

